# Duck Hunting Etiquitte



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

Just curious as to how many of you would be frustrated when you get to your spot first, and some hunters come in 10 min. before shooting time and set up less than 100 yards away from you and cut you off.

That was my morning today. I know it's public land, but to me that's "slob" hunting and i don't do that. If someone beats you, then get up earlier and get there first, otherwise, show some consideration for your fellow hunters and go to another spot. Especially on a week day when there aren't hardly any hunters out anyway.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

As long as they moved as far away as possible and weren~t being jerks and everyone killed some I wouldn~t be too iritated. Thats just me.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

You can't hunt two groups in ponds that are as small as the ones in the area. As far away as possible is not 100 yards or less, that would be to have gone to the other pond. To make matters worse they were just shooting at coots and when I paddled out there were dead coots in the reeds that they didn't even bother to pick up.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

devildog83 said:


> As long as they moved as far away as possible and weren~t being jerks and everyone killed some I wouldn~t be too iritated. Thats just me.


Was that you this morning?


----------



## drafter (May 7, 2008)

I agree Panhandler, it is amazing the lack of manners today's society has. 

Sometimes there is no way around it, and I agree with Devildog83. if they aren't skybusting I'm OK with sharing...if they are idots, I'll let them know.

Saturday I had a boat full of fisherman pull up about 50 yds from the decoys and proceed to start casting. After a curt conversation they finally decided to fish somewhere else.......


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

drafter said:


> Saturday I had a boat full of fisherman pull up about 50 yds from the decoys and proceed to start casting.


I had that exact same thing happen to me last year. If you were to do these kinds of things in a place like Louisiana or Arkansas, hunters would freak out on you. I've heard some good stories about things that happen to those with no regard for others.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Panhandler said:


> You can't hunt two groups in ponds that are as small as the ones in the area. As far away as possible is not 100 yards or less, that would be to have gone to the other pond and not set up in the entrance to the spot cutting off any birds that might come off the bay through the canal. To make matters worse they were just shooting at coots and when I paddled out there were dead coots in the reeds that they didn't even bother to pick up.


It was me this morning. Like I said this morning I apologize for "ruining your morning". A pond that is 350yds x 150yds can withstand more than 1 person hunting I assure you. You would have hated it when there was 5 boats in there(almost all killed a limit). We did shoot the coots and let them lay all the way till we left then we picked them up and cleaned them(pic below). I will say again I apologize, If I was trying to be a dick do you really think I would have asked how your hunt went(Obviously I didn't think anything was wrong)? If you meant being completely set up ready to hunt with the decoys out 10 min before shooting time I will agree, but we most certainty weren't "pulling up" 10 min before. I hope our next encounter will be much better:thumbup:! Good luck this season!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Panhandler said:


> Just curious as to how many of you would be frustrated when you get to your spot first, and some hunters come in 10 min. before shooting time and set up less than 100 yards away from you and cut you off.
> 
> That was my morning today. I know it's public land, but to me that's "slob" hunting and i don't do that. If someone beats you, then get up earlier and get there first, otherwise, show some consideration for your fellow hunters and go to another spot. Especially on a week day when there aren't hardly any hunters out anyway.


 
That is one reason I do not hunt the lower end of Escambia River. Their ia way to many people that are like that in the area. During the earily season in prob. the same pond you were in the same thing happend to a buddy of mine. but the person sat up about 45 to 55 yrd away and he and his son where pepperd more than once. In a lot of state there are rules that state you must can not set up no closer to any other hunter. Sure wish FL would do some thing like this. Just to throw this out ther it is against the law to leave any birds lay and not pick them up. Had a friend get a ticket for not chasing a crip. down and getting him, the man had watched their whole hunt. 
Sure hope you have some better outings.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I believe that's wanton waste. Either way it seems unsportsmanlike to me.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

AUtiger01 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I believe that's wanton waste. Either way it seems unsportsmanlike to me.


Wanton waste of migratory game birds: No person shall kill or cripple any migratory game bird without making a reasonable effort to retrieve the bird, and retain it in his actual custody, at the place where taken or between that place and either (a) his automobile or principal means of land transportation; or (b) his personal abode or temporary or transient place of lodging; or (c) a migratory bird preservation facility; or (d) a post office; or (e) a common carrier facility.

Wanton waste is when you don't get the birds! I think the pic shows a bunch of whole birds ready for the fryer!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Coots? Seriously? 

I've hunted public land for waterfowl in NM, VA, MD and FL and it's all the same. You get there early, get fully setup, and someone comes by just before first light and sets up close to you. It's not illegal...that's just public land hunting and why I do my best to avoid it...it just frustrates me too much to enjoy the hunt. 

One summer I carted building materials about 1/2 mile on my back in the NM heat to build a nice box blind on the Rio Grande. Shot a lot of mallards out of that blind, but often found spent shells and feathers in it. One morning a local and his Lab were in the blind with decoys out. I said "hey buddy, you are in my blind" and he said "I built this blind". I told him that was a lie and that I didn't care whether he stayed or left, but I would be putting my decoys out and "sharing" the blind with him this morning. We didn't talk much and our Labs growled at each other the whole time, but we both shot ducks. I never saw him in the blind again.

In another case, I pumped in pilings and built a killer box blind in East Bay in Panama City. Shot a lot of bluebills and redheads out of that blind. One day my friend went to hunt it and found a note with a "hunting report" scrawled on it. Then another time, a local guide (James Pic) was in the blind when we tried to hunt it. He even has a picture of MY blind on his webpage. Luckily a hurricane took out the blind and I never rebuilt it.

We all have a choice as the alternative is to spend thousands each year on a lease or buy your own property. Dig your own pond, put up wood duck boxes, plant millet, etc...


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

DevilDog, now you see why I was telling you not to post pics of your spot. It doesn't do anything but cause trouble. 

Take your pics at the boat ramp or at your house, not in the hole you are hunting. 

And are you seriously that hungry that you are willing to eat a nasty coot??? You may as well just eat a bowl of Crisco


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

devildog83 said:


> It was me this morning. Like I said this morning I apologize for "ruining your morning". A pond that is 350yds x 150yds can withstand more than 1 person hunting I assure you. You would have hated it when there was 5 boats in there(almost all killed a limit). We did shoot the coots and let them lay all the way till we left then we picked them up and cleaned them(pic below). I will say again I apologize, If I was trying to be a dick do you really think I would have asked how your hunt went(Obviously I didn't think anything was wrong)? If you meant being completely set up ready to hunt with the decoys out 10 min before shooting time I will agree, but we most certainty weren't "pulling up" 10 min before. I hope our next encounter will be much better:thumbup:! Good luck this season!



If you had replied to the "PM" that I sent you on Saturday about staying in touch with each other this season maybe all of this could have been avoided. That being said, if you came in with enough time to set out all of your decoys and get your boat ready and set, then you would have had PLENTY of time to move to the other pond once you saw that someone was already there. Again in my humble opinion that is "Slob" hunting and I believe you shouldn't do that to your fellow hunters. Good luck to you as well this season. Hopefully we'll get some weather and we will all have a good season.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Panhandler said:


> If you had replied to the "PM" that I sent you on Saturday about staying in touch with each other this season maybe all of this could have been avoided. That being said, if you came in with enough time to set out all of your decoys and get your boat ready and set, then you would have had PLENTY of time to move to the other pond once you saw that someone was already there. Again in my humble opinion that is "Slob" hunting and I believe you shouldn't do that to your fellow hunters. Good luck to you as well this season. Hopefully we'll get some weather and we will all have a good season.


Call it slob hunting if you want but if a spot is big enough to be able to hunt more than one person I~m going to hunt it. I will agree I guess I did have Plenty of time to move but saw no reason to do so IMHO. I guess we will have to agree to disagree. As far as the pm I didnt get it till yesterday morning when I got on here.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

auburn17 said:


> DevilDog, now you see why I was telling you not to post pics of your spot. It doesn't do anything but cause trouble.
> 
> Take your pics at the boat ramp or at your house, not in the hole you are hunting.
> 
> And are you seriously that hungry that you are willing to eat a nasty coot??? You may as well just eat a bowl of Crisco


 Ive eaten coot once before and about yacked it up. However I met a guy who said he had a good way to cook them up. I tried his way and they are fairly good table fare I will eat them atleast once more this season.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

auburn17 said:


> DevilDog, now you see why I was telling you not to post pics of your spot. It doesn't do anything but cause trouble.
> 
> Take your pics at the boat ramp or at your house, not in the hole you are hunting.
> 
> And are you seriously that hungry that you are willing to eat a nasty coot??? You may as well just eat a bowl of Crisco


Aub - 

I've been hunting these waters long before DD posted his pics from early teal season. 

I agree about coots, but I've never tried them so I guess i don't really know how they would taste. I know they eat em in some places though.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

devildog83 said:


> Call it slob hunting if you want but if a spot is big enough to be able to hunt more than one person I~m going to hunt it. I will agree I guess I did have Plenty of time to move but saw no reason to do so IMHO. I guess we will have to agree to disagree. As far as the pm I didnt get it till yesterday morning when I got on here.


I guess we have a fundamental disagreement on that spot being large enough for more than one group. All I ask is that if I'm there first then go to one of the other spots that are available. When you set up the way you did, you cut off the birds for me. If you don't see that, then I can't help you. If you are bound and determined to hunt that one spot, then shoot me a PM and let me know you're going so I won't waste my time getting there first if you're just gonna set up on me again. You saw that I have a limited means of locations due to my choice of watercraft. I can only access certain areas and you have an outboard that can go just about anywhere. Just please use some consideration for other hunters.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

devildog83 said:


> However I met a guy who said he had a good way to cook them up.


How do you cook them?


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Panhandler said:


> I guess we have a fundamental disagreement on that spot being large enough for more than one group. All I ask is that if I'm there first then go to one of the other spots that are available. When you set up the way you did, you cut off the birds for me. If you don't see that, then I can't help you. If you are bound and determined to hunt that one spot, then shoot me a PM and let me know you're going so I won't waste my time getting there first if you're just gonna set up on me again. You saw that I have a limited means of locations due to my choice of watercraft. I can only access certain areas and you have an outboard that can go just about anywhere. Just please use some consideration for other hunters.


Before you paddled through our spread all we new was someone shined a light at us and was hunting the other side of the pond. We had no idea you were in a kayak. As you said that is your "choice of watercraft" which is not my fault nor does it hurt my conscience for hunting there(I still know I did nothing wrong, and gave you adequate space of over 100 yds). I have never seen a duck hunter cut off. They fly to the best looking spread, which you obviously had, seeming how the only 2 ducks we saw all morning flew over us into your dekes,(I don't see it) hence the reason we shot coots. If you are going hunting please send me a pm so I know where I need to plan my hunt and I will happily go elsewere. I always try and be very considerate of the hunters around me and even help them out as often as I can, but I guess my best is not always good enough. Sorry for inconveniencing you.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Panhandler said:


> How do you cook them?


Pan fried in olive oil, add garlic powder,salt and pepper to you liking. I was very surprised how good it tasted after my first attempt at eating them.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Panhandler said:


> I guess we have a fundamental disagreement on that spot being large enough for more than one group. All I ask is that if I'm there first then go to one of the other spots that are available. When you set up the way you did, you cut off the birds for me. If you don't see that, then I can't help you. If you are bound and determined to hunt that one spot, then shoot me a PM and let me know you're going so I won't waste my time getting there first if you're just gonna set up on me again. You saw that I have a limited means of locations due to my choice of watercraft. I can only access certain areas and you have an outboard that can go just about anywhere. Just please use some consideration for other hunters.


Do you own that spot...I dont think so, he doesnt have to ask your permission and let you know anything. Its not his fault that you dont have the means to move about, he didnt pick out your boat and tell you you have to only use that boat. Before you get on here blaming other peolple pull you head out and grow up. Porter is a great guy and you are trying to make him look like trash. Its "PUBLIC" not private water. If you dont like hunting with other people go buy you some land with a lake on it and have at it. You are probably the same guy that bitches when someone else pulls up on the Bridge Rubble and complain that you were there first.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Do you own that spot...I dont think so, he doesnt have to ask your permission and let you know anything. Its not his fault that you dont have the means to move about, he didnt pick out your boat and tell you you have to only use that boat. Before you get on here blaming other peolple pull you head out and grow up. Porter is a great guy and you are trying to make him look like trash. Its "PUBLIC" not private water. If you dont like hunting with other people go buy you some land with a lake on it and have at it. You are probably the same guy that bitches when someone else pulls up on the Bridge Rubble and complain that you were there first.


First of all Split, you don't know what the F#@K you're talking about. Porter may be a great guy and that's wonderful, I am not questioning his character. As I said originally its PUBLIC land and I cant do ANYTHING about it. I know that. I have a private lease to hunt and I do, but I also hunt public and I don't set up on other hunters out of respect. You probably don't even hunt ducks, and if you don't then I think you need to calm down a bit. If you're not a duck hunter, then actually your opinion on this thread is worthless so BUTT-OUT!!!

For the record, when Devil posted his pics of early teal season, others posted and told him that wasn't a smart thing to do. Instead of posting publicly, out of respect, I sent him a PM and told him, "I hope you're not offended by me contacting you, but... and I politely asked him to remove the one of the location, not his kill or his buddies. He had no problem with doing so. I have been nothing but cordial about this and you come on here and chastise me for not wanting someone to set up 100 yards away. Go take a xanax and enjoy your night


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

devildog83 said:


> Before you paddled through our spread all we new was someone shined a light at us and was hunting the other side of the pond. We had no idea you were in a kayak. As you said that is your "choice of watercraft" which is not my fault nor does it hurt my conscience for hunting there(I still know I did nothing wrong, and gave you adequate space of over 100 yds). I have never seen a duck hunter cut off. They fly to the best looking spread, which you obviously had, seeming how the only 2 ducks we saw all morning flew over us into your dekes,(I don't see it) hence the reason we shot coots. If you are going hunting please send me a pm so I know where I need to plan my hunt and I will happily go elsewere. I always try and be very considerate of the hunters around me and even help them out as often as I can, but I guess my best is not always good enough. Sorry for inconveniencing you.


DD, this is why I sent you the PM on Saturday so we might coordinate our locations. Again, we have a fundamental disagreement on the 100 yards being adequate space, but it is what it is. Thanks for kind of meeting me half way, I guess. I hope your season goes well, good luck to you.


----------



## fishfynder (Sep 26, 2008)

Who would have thought that split tine would have had to put his 2 cents in?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Panhandler said:


> First of all Split, you don't know what the F#@K you're talking about. Porter may be a great guy and that's wonderful, I am not questioning his character. As I said originally its PUBLIC land and I cant do ANYTHING about it. I know that. I have a private lease to hunt and I do, but I also hunt public and I don't set up on other hunters out of respect. You probably don't even hunt ducks, and if you don't then I think you need to calm down a bit. If you're not a duck hunter, then actually your opinion on this thread is worthless so BUTT-OUT!!!
> 
> For the record, when Devil posted his pics of early teal season, others posted and told him that wasn't a smart thing to do. Instead of posting publicly, out of respect, I sent him a PM and told him, "I hope you're not offended by me contacting you, but... and I politely asked him to remove the one of the location, not his kill or his buddies. He had no problem with doing so. I have been nothing but cordial about this and you come on here and chastise me for not wanting someone to set up 100 yards away. Go take a xanax and enjoy your night


Coming from the guy who has all his post bitching about someone else. Dude get over yourself. Nobody owes you anything, like I said if you dont like hunting next to other people take your Yak and lease some public land.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

fishfynder said:


> Who would have thought that split tine would have had to put his 2 cents in?


Yep. Thats what I do.


----------



## pic (Jan 15, 2010)

panhandler you are questioning his character and if you know its PUBLIC land stop crying and talking bad about members


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you guys, been following this thread all day and it has been very entertaining!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

"To make matters worse they were just shooting at coots and when I paddled out there were dead coots in the reeds that they didn't even bother to pick up."

Seems like "I am not questioning his character" is a bit of a lie. I'm now questioning yours when Porter clearly is being the better man here after your 6 year old girl rant. Public land buddy + he's one of the best people I've met in the last few years and you can see why by his reaction to you.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

key word this whole thread "PUBLIC" . that's about as bad as saying i got a picture of a buck on my trailcam and he's mine and no one else can hunt him.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Panhandler said:


> First of all Split, you don't know what the F#@K you're talking about. Porter may be a great guy and that's wonderful, I am not questioning his character. As I said originally its PUBLIC land and I cant do ANYTHING about it. I know that. I have a private lease to hunt and I do, but I also hunt public and I don't set up on other hunters out of respect. You probably don't even hunt ducks, and if you don't then I think you need to calm down a bit. If you're not a duck hunter, then actually your opinion on this thread is worthless so BUTT-OUT!!!
> 
> For the record, when Devil posted his pics of early teal season, others posted and told him that wasn't a smart thing to do. Instead of posting publicly, out of respect, I sent him a PM and told him, "I hope you're not offended by me contacting you, but... and I politely asked him to remove the one of the location, not his kill or his buddies. He had no problem with doing so. I have been nothing but cordial about this and you come on here and chastise me for not wanting someone to set up 100 yards away. Go take a xanax and enjoy your night


This one is coming from someone who likes to bust a few ducks every year and hunts exclusively on public land for everything from birds to bucks. don't complain about how others hunt because no one cares to hear it. 
I have had guys walk right under me at prime time during bow season and have had trees stands stolen on public property, but that's just the way it is. Can you shoot a duck flyin 100 yrds away from you, didn't think so. Hunt the way you wanna hunt but don't expect everyone else to conform to your sense of the "rules". And, another thing i can't believe your gunna complain about someone gettin in a blind that you built on public property. How bout keep your building materials at home and don't make sorces of contention. Public Land is PUBLIC just hunt and be happy you have a place to go, maybe next time be a little more curtious in the field and on the forum and the whole world would be a better place.:thumbsup:


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

That part about the blinds wasn't intended for you. but it falls along the same priciples. if i walked up and some one was in one of my tree stand i wouldn't say a thing except maybe that what I get for leavin treestand out on public property. It's a risk you take.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

J rod said:


> This one is coming from someone who likes to bust a few ducks every year and hunts exclusively on public land for everything from birds to bucks. don't complain about how others hunt because no one cares to hear it.
> I have had guys walk right under me at prime time during bow season and have had trees stands stolen on public property, but that's just the way it is. Can you shoot a duck flyin 100 yrds away from you, didn't think so. Hunt the way you wanna hunt but don't expect everyone else to conform to your sense of the "rules". And, another thing i can't believe your gunna complain about someone gettin in a blind that you built on public property. How bout keep your building materials at home and don't make sorces of contention. Public Land is PUBLIC just hunt and be happy you have a place to go, maybe next time be a little more curtious in the field and on the forum and the whole world would be a better place.:thumbsup:



You need to get your fact right buddy. When has anyone mentioned anything about getting in a built blind? Not sure what thread your paying attention to here?

And any of you who don't hunt ducks... your opinions are worthless to me!

Devildogs and the other "duckhunters" opinions are all I care about. Devildog and I have a different opinion on what we think is an adequate distance to set up from one another. Any duckhunter has encountered these situations in the field. It happens, and it gets worked out one way or another. It's guys like you who think that this public thread gives you an opinion on something you know nothing about. I don't care about your rules or habits when it comes to deer or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

J rod said:


> That part about the blinds wasn't intended for you. but it falls along the same priciples. if i walked up and some one was in one of my tree stand i wouldn't say a thing except maybe that what I get for leavin treestand out on public property. It's a risk you take.


Sorry a little late on that one...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I think both these guys should shake hands and go hunting together, clearly they both enjoy the same things...


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> I think both these guys should shake hands and go hunting together, clearly they both enjoy the same things...


That's usually how it ends up. He and I both know what we see different, all the rest of these guys just like to enter their opinion to stir these threads up even more.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Panhandler said:


> That's usually how it ends up. He and I both know what we see different, all the rest of these guys just like to enter their opinion to stir these threads up even more.


Pot calling the Kettle Black. You should have took it to PM's after you found out it was Porter if you didnt want it to end up like this.:thumbsup:

You cant pick and choose who posts on this thread, its a PUBLIC forum but I guess you do have a problem with that word.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

You just sound like such a cry baby it's annoying and like I said I do duck hunt, if you don't want to hear peoples opinions don't post on a public form nit wit. you asked for it. from now on just quit being such a baby and just be happy to be in the woods or on the water. quit complaining about how everyone else does things.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Panhandler said:


> Just curious as to how many of you would be frustrated when you get to your spot first, and some hunters come in 10 min. before shooting time and set up less than 100 yards away from you and cut you off.
> 
> That was my morning today. I know it's public land, but to me that's "slob" hunting and i don't do that. If someone beats you, then get up earlier and get there first, otherwise, show some consideration for your fellow hunters and go to another spot. Especially on a week day when there aren't hardly any hunters out anyway.


A little late to the party, but as a die hard duck hunter, this stuff really pisses me off especially on a Monday. I know that area well and although I wasn't there this year I have been many years in the past and now darn well that there aren't many people out on Mondays so yes, this was slob hunting. There are other places to go and if you can't get up early enough to get to a spot you should find a new sport. There simply aren't enough birds down here to hunt that close without royally screwing up the other person.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Pot calling the Kettle Black. You should have took it to PM's after you found out it was Porter if you didnt want it to end up like this.:thumbsup:
> 
> You cant pick and choose who posts on this thread, its a PUBLIC forum but I guess you do have a problem with that word.


Regardless of what any of you think, showing up and setting up 100 yards away from another duckhunter is not very courteous to your fellow duckhunters. That's the only problem here. None of you would get in a tree 100 yards away form another deer hunter would you? Hell no you wouldn't, because that's not what you do. You show regard for those around you. And all of you who justify it by saying others do this or that and that makes it ok... that's just a load of crap.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

get a room!


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Sometimes, when it is really cold, I pee in waders to keep warm!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I had to come here first thing this morning to follow the drama...thank you for the entertainment!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Split, I think the problem goes a little deeper than the info that you know. 

There have been some hunters who have taken kids hunting with them and have been getting peppered by steel shot the entire morning.

This is yet another reason not to hunt the most easily accessed pond on the lower Escambia. Nobody here has told him he cant hunt there, they just asked for some respect. If he gets there first, hunt it, if not move on somewhere else. 

I also see DevilDog's side of this to an extent. That is a big pond, there is plenty of room for two people IF you set up far enough away from one another. There used to only be a handful of us who hunted down there, and now there are about 17 idiots and their cousins hunting it. It gets shot up the entire year, even during the week.

Time to find a new spot, I did and glad of it. $.02


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> Split, I think the problem goes a little deeper than the info that you know.
> 
> There have been some hunters who have taken kids hunting with them and have been getting peppered by steel shot the entire morning.
> 
> ...


You hit it. but when people set up with in 50 yards from you that is what is BS!!!


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

At least nobody on this thread has threatened others with throwing lead like the fishing "I own it if I am there first" threads. Of course, throwing lead for hunters is quite different than for anglers.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

saltgrass said:


> You hit it. but when people set up with in 50 yards from you that is what is BS!!!


I'd say he was about 80-90 yards on the same side of the pond as me. In most WMA's there is a 200 yard rule they enforce to avoid these issues.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Panhandler said:


> I'd say he was about 80-90 yards on the same side of the pond as me. In most WMA's there is a 200 yard rule they enforce to avoid these issues.


Not to be a dick but Google Earth had it at 112.587641 yds. There again I'm not trying to start anything just stating facts. As I said let me know and I will go elsewhere if you are hunting. As for the 200 yd rule I think that is a good one until someone sits directly in the center of a 350 yd long pond and says someone was hunting to close, when they made it impossible for anyone else to get in there and abide by said rule.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> I think both these guys should shake hands and go hunting together, clearly they both enjoy the same things...


The link to the thread below still stands true.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/duck-hunting-59500/


----------



## drafter (May 7, 2008)

devildog83 said:


> The link to the thread below still stands true.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/duck-hunting-59500/


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I apologize if this post is too close to yours DD, please let me know if I need to allow at least one member to respond prior to me.:thumbup:

let me steal the soapbox for a minute:

Be thankful that you are here in the good old USA and have the opportunity to hunt. Be thankful that you have a venue such as this to voice your opinions without censure. There are thousands of servicemen and women carrying a heavy load in godforsaken lands so you have the RIGHT to do what you do this week.

Be thankful for them, and remember perspective is everything. 

Bust em this weekend fellas.....good luck to you all......


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Amen


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

devildog83 said:


> Not to be a dick but Google Earth had it at 112.587641 yds. There again I'm not trying to start anything just stating facts. As I said let me know and I will go elsewhere if you are hunting. As for the 200 yd rule I think that is a good one until someone sits directly in the center of a 350 yd long pond and says someone was hunting to close, when they made it impossible for anyone else to get in there and abide by said rule.


DD, usually when you start a sentence with "Not to be a dick" that means you're being one. You know as well as I do that I was not set up in the middle. Either way, this is ridiculous to keep beating this dead horse. 

Today, I hunted PUBLIC land in the Panhandle. Our group was at our spot first and set up... Low and behold, a group tried to come in right before legal and set up and we flashed our light on them. Guess what?"

THEY LEFT and went somewhere else!

Wow, what a novel idea... Courtesy for your fellow hunters?


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

go on. beat the dead horse. what are we gonna do except go watch tevo soaps with our wife's at this time of night. its hard to choose sides here. you both seem so nice, just a little pissed. i guess water rules apply. boats that arent under power have the right of way. but at the same time who calls public land theres? STRONG MAN CONTEST i hope you guys are full of turkey and in a good mood for a long weekend of hunting.


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats funny. Opening day this exact same instance happened to me. Hunting a point near a blind and we just got settled in decoys in the water and everything and a boat almost ran over our decoys and started throwing their decoys not even ten feet from ours. I was kind of pissed so I decided to make the morning of it and shoot at random things in the water(tadpoles/waves). They finally got the idea and picked up and left. But I agree with this thread however, hunting a confined area such as 350' by 150' you are honestly looking for trouble. Take me hunting and I will show you some sweet spots and provide gas money. Noone out there on day 2 up the river and boy did we limit out quick!


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

Roundeye said:


> Thats funny. Opening day this exact same instance happened to me. Hunting a point near a blind and we just got settled in decoys in the water and everything and a boat almost ran over our decoys and started throwing their decoys not even ten feet from ours. I was kind of pissed so I decided to make the morning of it and shoot at random things in the water(tadpoles/waves). They finally got the idea and picked up and left. But I agree with this thread however, hunting a confined area such as 350' by 150' you are honestly looking for trouble. Take me hunting and I will show you some sweet spots and provide gas money. Noone out there on day 2 up the river and boy did we limit out quick!


Have had some moments that were frustrating but never quite that bad. I've seen people shoot when birds were going to another group of hunters just to flare them, but I don't think I would ruin another groups hunt over it. Can't say I have never thought about it though. I have a private lease but we can only hunt it on W,F, and Sat. and the regulate it heavy. I like to get some local stuff in on the off days, hopefully we will get some more weather and get some birds pushed in here. I went this morning and did't see a duck. Only heard a couple of shots in the distance overall. No wind to speak of and no birds.

If you ever want to get together for a hunt, shoot me a PM.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*hunting*

go deer hunting


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

Panhandler said:


> I have a private lease but we can only hunt it on W,F, and Sat. and the regulate it heavy


I meant W, Sat, Sun.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

gcrbama said:


> i guess water rules apply. boats that arent under power have the right of way. .


That's really not the case here. I don't have anymore rights than the next guy. I just have to get a early start to beat the guys with outboards. My pirogue gets the job done but I sure do miss having a "real" boat.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> go deer hunting


Trying to learn about deer. I was raised around it but never have had the chance to shoot one. Been more of a wing shooter all my life. 

If you guys were going to recommend a rifle, would you get a .270 or 30-06?


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

To go deer hunting is even worse! I am not from around here but have done my fair share of scouting. Upper ECWLMA has great signs of deer and I have found myself in a tree watching and waiting. 2 out of the 6 times I have been there I have either been shot at in a tree wearing bright orange apparel or had someone walk right underneath me(My jedi skills of tracking have rubbed off on people). I have actually had this happen more than that back home in OREGON but, you hear a shot and u better call it a day.... Or if someone walks underneath you, ya might want to get out of the tree and packup as well. This is by far more frustrating that some idiots coming into your duck hunting area because, ducks are more mobile and apt to come back to that location depending on how good your JEDI DUCK CALLING SKILLS work


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Roundeye said:


> 2 out of the 6 times I have been there I have either been shot at in a tree wearing bright orange apparel


Are you serious? People shooting up at you, or shooting (ground level) in your direction because they did not see you?


----------

